# Night Stacking Cut Short...



## velvetfoot (Nov 16, 2011)

...heard the coyotes howling around 6:00.  Spooky.


----------



## nsfd95 (Nov 16, 2011)

I take it your north of the city.


----------



## Got Wood (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow when they get going it sends chills up your spine. We have been waken out of a dead sleep to the howling


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 16, 2011)

E. of Albany


----------



## f3cbboy (Nov 16, 2011)

haven't heard one in Rockland county yet....and thats ok you guys can have them all.  ps saw one on 95 going into connecticut the other night on the way back from the ranger game.


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 16, 2011)

Last night it was the owls hooting that woke us up.  They were busy talking about something.  Rural life is great.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 16, 2011)

They're pretty big.  Then, you have a pack of them, on the move, howling.  They're probably after something like deer, but, it made me nervous.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, the owls are great.


----------



## muncybob (Nov 16, 2011)

We hear them frequently around here. A great dog that we had when first moved to this place would howl back at them, wish I would have got that on video! Hoping the weather dries out for this weekend as I have a lot of branches to burn in the outdoor pit and hoping the critters & clear sky put on a show for us.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 16, 2011)

Where they at


----------



## steeltowninwv (Nov 16, 2011)

we got em here to.....plenty of them..the other night i was out in the backyard dumping ashes out of the stove and a ambulance went by with sirens going..this sent the coyotes in a frenzy they howled and yipped for 20 minutes straight


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 16, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> we got em here to.....plenty of them..the other night i was out in the backyard dumping ashes out of the stove and a ambulance went by with sirens going..this sent the coyotes in a frenzy they howled and yipped for 20 minutes straight





Yes I know we have them, that picture was of my Mother and Dad in Texas in 1949


----------



## Constrictor (Nov 16, 2011)

why cut short? they arent wolves or anything.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 16, 2011)

Constrictor said:
			
		

> why cut short? they arent wolves or anything.





  My exact thoughts they are scavengers, unless you are moving so slow you appear to be dead or you are a helpless newborn, you are safe, they are not aggressive.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 16, 2011)

They don't chase and bring down deer?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 16, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> They don't chase and bring down deer?



You have to stop wearing your deer costume!  We saw and heard them all the time in Colorado.  If they caught sight of us, they took off.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 16, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> They don't chase and bring down deer?





  No,  In the late 40s and early 50s there was a bounty on them, as in the picture, they would remove there ears for proof, of kill and someone would come by and pay for them.  It was thought by some Ranchers that they (coyotes) were killing baby calves, but later was decided that the calves they feed on were allready dead.  So the bounty was discontinued.  I did not read this anywhere this was told to me by my Father ( 2nd from left)  Wish I would have asked him how much they paid.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would not trust a pack of coyotes.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Constrictor said:
			
		

> why cut short? they arent wolves or anything.



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2009/10/28/ns-coyote-attack-died.html

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2010/08/09/ns-coyote-attack-cape-breton.html

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2011/01/21/ns-coyote-attack-spryfield.html


----------



## fireview2788 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yote's will eat fawns, ducks, geese, etc etc.  Therefor the only good yote is a dead yote.  I spotted one in the neighbor's yard last week, BIG yote, and told my wife if I saw it again I was killing it.  This began a mildly heated discussion on how I can't kill them around home but can out where I deer hunt.  I told her that the local cat population would be gone soon.....she tried to act like she didn't care.  They are varmints and need controlling.


f v


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds like you folks in Nova Scotia may have a rabies problem, if you look it up there are even rare cases of deer attacking humans.  I would trust a pack of coyotes a lot more than I would trust a gang at night in one of our larger Cities.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 16, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Sounds like you folks in Nova Scotia may have a rabies problem, if you look it up there are even rare cases of deer attacking humans.  I would trust a pack of coyotes a lot more than I would trust a gang at night in one of our larger Cities.



No rabies cases found that I know of - if so that would have made the news headlines even bigger.

City gangs doesn't make packs of coyotes any less trustworthy, that's kind of silly - unless your city gangs came here and got rid of the coyotes for us.

To be thruthful, I never paid them much heed either until that fatality. I live in the middle of nowhere here, and we hear and see them a lot. I tried to find a pic of the one I plunked with a .22 in the backyard in broad daylight here a few years back - only 50ft from our back door and 20ft from the kids playset - but couldn't. Must be on film somewhere, before I got digital.

Some dogs end up killing &/or maiming humans - a pack of wild animals deserves respect.


----------



## babzog (Nov 16, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Constrictor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're getting hungry.  The deer pop is down and there has been an explosion of yotes in the last few years.  I've had people at work tell me they've encountered single coyotes who've taken a few minutes to back down and take off.  Even in the suburbs of the city (new development), there are big problems with yotes... cats and dogs are being carted off by the darn things.  I always carry some form of firearm when I'm in the bush, though the only yote I've ever encountered in the bush was a few years ago.  Woke up from a nap while turkey hunting and a good sized female was trotting by 20 yards away.  Have seen a pack of them when deer hunting too... put an end to that hunt.  I hear them all the time at night.  It's a pretty neat, albeit eerie sound.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 16, 2011)

You folks need to get to killing them, sounds like they are really getting aggressive.  Good Luck


That would be a good job for the gangs. :lol:


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2011)

Kill them all is my philosophy . . . Wile E. Coyote they are not . . . they're much more efficient than our cartoon character in getting a meal of deer, cat or what have you.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 16, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> You folks need to get to killing them, sounds like they are really getting aggressive.  Good Luck
> 
> 
> That would be a good job for the gangs. :lol:



That's another big controversy here - the coyote bounty. They decided to keep it going for the time being. There are those of course that don't believe in killing anything, and others that claim the faster they die the quicker they reproduce so you're just making it worse.

Here's a couple pics I do have (if this works), from this past August picking blueberries. There are 4 of them in the first pic, and after I took it another one came out of the bushes. The second pic has 2, then a while later there were 5 of them scattered around the field all at once, in and out of the bushes. The locations of the pics are about 20 kms. apart.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 16, 2011)

Certainly no reason to stop working because of some coyotes. Just stop and enjoy the music for a few minutes and then go back to work. We've had them right in our yard howling and they don't bother us at all.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 16, 2011)

We have a bunch here in NW Mi. I worked midnights at our rural high school at midnight a lot of nights I was late getting home because of yotes. No not that. I would be locking up and could here them talking and had to try and speak to them they would  stay just out of the lights so I couldn't see them but they would talk to me for ten to fifteen minutes then just shut up and leave.this went on a couple of times a week for quite a while.My experience is they are more scared of me than I am of them.


----------



## mecreature (Nov 16, 2011)

Plenty around where I live. They travel in packs of 10 or more sometimes.

You can hear different packs screaming from 4 or 5 different directions once they get going.
They keep the mice population down I am sure. I know they will bully up on the Red Foxes too.

I foster Alaskan Malamutes and they can get to howling pretty good themselves. I had 5 as of last week.
Get all that going and it can last 20 minutes. 

they do seem to be growing bigger in the last 10 yrs.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 16, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> Plenty around where I live. They travel in packs of 10 or more sometimes.
> You can hear different packs screaming from 4 or 5 different directions once they get going.
> They keep the mice population down I am sure. I know they will bully up on the Red Foxes too.
> I foster Alaskan Malamutes and they can get to howling pretty good themselves. I had 5 as of last week.
> ...



I read an article one time last year, I can not remember what news source it was from. It said that scientest had tested the DNA of coyotes in the eastern United States and found that they had once interbred with a type of wolf. That may explain the fact that they are bigger in certain areas. I do not know how trustworthy the news article or the study was. I will have to see if I can find it on the web.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Nov 16, 2011)

We have coyotes too, and owls, and chukars, and racoons, and... Not afraid of any of 'em, but they can sure keep you up at night...except for the chukar that is.    

The thing I am concerned about are mtn lions.  Wife called me at work once to tell me one was spotted in my neighbor's property.  I told her to bring the boys inside and get the shotgun out just in case.   :bug:


----------



## John the Painter (Nov 17, 2011)

Just get a donkey.Coyotes wont go near them.Alot of old timers around here swore by having one out in the feild with sheep.


----------



## Duetech (Nov 17, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read a similar article too and the article stated that an new generation of coyote is the offspring. Eastern wolf and western coyote. Coyotes usulally do not run in packs of mature animals but the crossbreed does because of the pack tendencies of the wolf. On a hunting trip several years ago in an area where there are no wolves the coyotes there chased down and killed a doe deer as one of the hunters watched. They said they would never return to the area to hunt. Hunting for game ore firewood alone could soon be a memory of days gone by. Or maybe we should get chainsaws that come with a pepper sprayer built in?


----------



## bogydave (Nov 17, 2011)

Everything has ones individual perspective point of view.


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 17, 2011)

I hear Coyotes from time to time in the woods behind our house....I know we have Fox, Deer and a Bobcat also.....keep my Yorkie on a leash most of the time, or walk right next to him when he's off leash.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Nov 17, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Everything has ones individual perspective point of view.



Oh my!  :gulp:


----------



## NH_Wood (Nov 17, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Certainly no reason to stop working because of some coyotes. Just stop and enjoy the music for a few minutes and then go back to work. We've had them right in our yard howling and they don't bother us at all.



+1. No need to get too concerned here guys - lightening strike chance of attack from coyotes - just look up the statistics. As for killing cats - cats shouldn't be here (we brought them here) and coyotes were here long before us. At least this site has a lot of good info on burning wood! Cheers!


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 17, 2011)

when hiking and camping out in the middle of the woods we will a lot of time here them in our site and then howl right next to your tent!. quite an eerie feeling. this has happened a couple times. and it really gets your heart racing. but never have they bothered us they just sniff around and howl.  makes for a unique experience.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 17, 2011)

Beer Belly said:
			
		

> I hear Coyotes from time to time in the woods behind our house....I know we have Fox, Deer and a Bobcat also.....keep my Yorkie on a leash most of the time, or walk right next to him when he's off leash.



Ive heard the coyotes howling some nights, it is eerie but they never come to close, a fisher makes a much eerier sound, first time I heard it I nearly crapped my pants. I have a bobcat living in the tree lot adjacent to my lot, he hunts along the stone wall on the back of my property, Ive spotted him several times, when it sees me it leaps over the all into the brush, probably a good 8-10 foot leap, and its gone in seconds, its a beautiful animal, but that said, I dont let the cats out after dark.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 17, 2011)

maple1 said:
			
		

> cptoneleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   My Dad and his Coyote catching killing Greyhounds would be  in Heaven right there. :zip:


----------



## bpirger (Nov 17, 2011)

I live in the middle of the woods and hear them yipping at least a few times a week.  I've never seen one though in the woods, only when driving as they run through an open field.  No need to worry I'd say.

Is that a grizzly?  Holy cats!  Now that is something I'd crap over.  Was sitting in a campsite a few years ago and had a black bear walk right into were we were sitting making smores.  Short story is....the kids almost crapped their pants and all got up and ran into the cabin.  I picked up a chair I was sitting on and walked backwards to the cabin as well.  By then the bear had taken the bag of marshmellow's and was chowing down.  Then he ate the rest of the grahm crackers too.  I think my oldest had the chocolate and took it with her.  She was pissed there was no more smores!  Now this was in the camp site in Old Forge, and apparenlty this is a nightly ritual there.  Pretty big blackie though.

I've been told they are around me, and "neighbors" say they have seen them....but I never have.  

Another thing I've never seen in the wild, alive, is a porcupine.  Saw a dead one a few years ago....

No need to fear the coyotes around here....they will be happy to eat your small pet though.  My huskies will sit outside at night and when they start howling and yipping, the coyotes, they don't even care....surprises me.  But I can't get them to howl anyways (the huskies)!  One of these days I'd like to get a cart and see if they'd be happy moving some wood around...


----------



## Chargerman (Nov 17, 2011)

It is good to have your senses on alert while out in the "wild". I was staring down an angus bull out in the pasture today while getting my last load of walnut out.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Nov 17, 2011)

We have a lot of them here...always hearing them howling at night. I let them alone and 
they leave me alone. Around here you have to worry about coy(coyote mix)dogs and feral 
dogs. They are not afraid of people and can be a problem...mainly to livestock.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 17, 2011)

Shadow&Flame; said:
			
		

> We have a lot of them here...always hearing them howling at night. I let them alone and
> they leave me alone. Around here you have to worry about coy(coyote mix)dogs and feral
> dogs. They are not afraid of people and can be a problem...mainly to livestock.





   You may have something there kind of like them wild Hogs all over the south.  Back when my dad taught me that coyote was a scavenger was like 55 yrs ago.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 17, 2011)

Bogy I heard you guys get big pumpkins,cabbage,squash and stuff but I have never seen a tree rat paw of that magnitude could you show the rest of that Thing.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 17, 2011)

f3cbboy said:
			
		

> haven't heard one in Rockland county yet....and thats ok you guys can have them all.  ps saw one on 95 going into connecticut the other night on the way back from the ranger game.



They are in Rockland for sure.

Let's Go Rangers!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 17, 2011)

Lately they've been howling three times a week. Though it wakes the dog up, he don't howl or bark at them. He's prolly like the guys that have Huskies and Malmutes. . . not only is he unafraid, but he figures if he remains quiet they might be foolish enough to get close enough that he could kick some a$s!! We were walking say 500' from the house two months ago and one came out of the woods prolly 150' away. The dog and the coyote stared at each other for about 10 seconds, then the lil bass turd was gone. I've never seen them in a pack, though if I did I'd have a better chance of hittin at least one of um ;-) 

When I hear them yippin in the night it always reminds me of {getting back to hearth related stories} the first year with my wood boiler. I was having a ton of trouble with it and many nights I was outside doing something with it every 45 minutes. The coyotes would start up and I just WISHED they would come by and see what I was doing, 'cause I was generally incredibly pissed off and lots of steel implements around.

If I was back in the woods at night and the tractor didn't scare them off, I wouldn't hesitate to shoot. But generally I think most all animals still know that humans are the Boss and best to leave them alone if possible.


----------



## onetracker (Nov 17, 2011)

maple1 said:
			
		

> I would not trust a pack of coyotes.



...or humans


----------



## mecreature (Nov 17, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Everything has ones individual perspective point of view.



I cannot get over this pic... I keep going back to take a double look.

is that your finger bogy?


----------



## lukem (Nov 17, 2011)

Reminds me of the Bear Grylls meat poncho commercial.  "Sweat is like tasty gravy to a hungry wolf".  Sorry...


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 17, 2011)

My place is 35 miles from mid town Manhattan, NYC and we hear them often. It is kinda creepy. I saw one roadside late at night a few years ago. I stopped and hit him with a flashlight beam. We had a little staring contest for a minute or so, then he/she sauntered off into the woods. Even the suburbs are full of wild life.


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 17, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> My place is 35 miles from mid town Manhattan, NYC and we hear them often. It is kinda creepy. I saw one roadside late at night a few years ago. I stopped and hit him with a flashlight beam. We had a little staring contest for a minute or so, then he/she sauntered off into the woods. Even the suburbs are full of wild life.


I've heard being so close to Indian Point Nuclear Power Plant, that wildlife has 3 eyes, 6 legs, and some sort of growth on it's back (lol)


----------



## bogydave (Nov 17, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soldonta guy killed it while out for a walk.:
Local email going around here.
http://peninsulaclarion.com/stories/080709/out_478669517.shtml
http://www.adn.com/2009/08/13/897940/twig-snap-alerts-dog-walker-to.html


----------



## Regency139 (Nov 17, 2011)

This past January I was able to get a picture of a decent looking Coyote in my backyard.   I can hear them howling at night from time to time.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 17, 2011)

Beer Belly said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't seen any of them yet... I am comforted knowing that being less than 3 miles away form the plant if something bad happens and I am home, it probably won't hurt much.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 18, 2011)

Given the right set of circumstances just about any animal will attack a human, in fact I got a nasty bite from my pet hamster once. 

In the last couple places I have lived we could hear the coyotes yipping, sometimes right in the yard, I never worry much about them. I have more concern about the local domestic dogs that run loose then those coyotes. 
Bears on the other hand are another matter. Coyotes you rarely run into because they usually sense a human presence and take off long before you are able to detect them, but bears arenâ€™t so cautious. Many times we use to find them right on our deck, and one use to regularly raid our compost bin. For a while, about every second night or so he would come down and look for new goodies. We had one of those plastic compost bins with a lid and no bottom, and he would just flip it over and dump it and rummage though contents and pick out what he wanted, and we would obligingly set it back up and throw some more vegetable waste (yummies) in there for him. Not really for him, but I think he thought so. This guy actually showed some capacity for reasoning, although he didnâ€™t quite have all the facts. You see one day I went out and found he had drug the empty bin, with no top or bottom and obviously no food inside, all the way up the hill. I think he figured it was some sort of magic bin,  and he got very use to there being new food in there for him every time he came down to check it out, so he rationalized that he was wasting his time coming all the way down the hill to get the food. Why not just keep the magic bin closer to home? Then he wouldnâ€™t have so far to get the food. Kind of smart I thought. He just didnâ€™t quite have all the facts on how the food got in there, thatâ€™s all.

I never got any picture of that guy, but I did get some of this one. Bear outside


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 18, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Beer Belly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had townhouse in Peekskill, and the thought was the same...might just catch the "flash", and then it's over


----------



## iceman (Nov 18, 2011)

We are starting to get a coyote problem here  also ... Many of our surroundi towns report hearing/seeing them...
A lady just lost a horse from coyote bites ... They are going to be a problem... For all of us sooner or later... What's their natural predator? They will continue to multiply .. as we move into "homes" they will continue to migrate towards cities.. 
They will be a problem especially as they continue to "evolve" (cross-breed)... Friend of mine shot a deer and was tracking it... Got to an area and discovered his deer had a pack on it and had already had half of it gone! . Scared **** outta him , he was glad they found deer and not him.. he was using bow m arrows not bullets


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 18, 2011)

iceman said:
			
		

> We are starting to get a coyote problem here  also ... Many of our surroundi towns report hearing/seeing them...
> A lady just lost a horse from coyote bites ... They are going to be a problem... For all of us sooner or later... What's their natural predator? They will continue to multiply .. as we move into "homes" they will continue to migrate towards cities..
> They will be a problem especially as they continue to "evolve" (cross-breed)... Friend of mine shot a deer and was tracking it... Got to an area and discovered his deer had a pack on it and had already had half of it gone! . Scared **** outta him , he was glad they found deer and not him.. he was using bow m arrows not bullets



Bu|| shi+ alert!! A healthy horse/donkey will kick the crap outta a coyote.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 18, 2011)

Seriously? Stop working because coyotes are howling?  You are so many times more likely to kill yourself with the maul than get attacked by a coyote.  Even if it were to happen by some fluke I'd put all my money on the man with the deadly weapon in his hands over the little dog. Deer kill more people in this country than any other animal.  Dogs kill plenty of people. Coyotes I'd guess are right up there with slipping on banana peals on the deadliness scale.


----------



## iceman (Nov 18, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I went back to ref.. the article and I guess you may be right,  they aren't sure if it was wolves,coyotes, or coy dogs..
Reading around in the board  they are having problems with coyotes this way...
Here is an interesting read which ref all 3 in this are while not a police report, it should give you some idea of what's happening  over here... 

http://discus.equinesite.net/discus/messages/1/50898.html?1320772401


----------



## Duetech (Nov 18, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy to say when the situation is in someone elses back yard but accurate when there is only one coyote. A pack is different. Even ferral dogs have been known to kill livestock and people. In California they have had to have animal control dispatch some coyotes for trying to drag small children off. It was in a nationally published magazine a couple of years ago. California is in the west which is well away from the so called crossbreed line. But what do I know. A buddy lost a beagle (rabbit dog) in broad day light while hunting rabbits to coyotes. Denile is not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 18, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Whats their natural predator------ anything allready Dead, same as buzzards


----------



## bogydave (Nov 18, 2011)

Cave2k said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had a friends beagle get bit by a coyote while rabbit hunting here.
Here they are scavengers, predator & prey, wolves will eat them. They scavenge on wolf  kills in the winter, dead salmon in the fall, prey on rabbits, ptarmigan, grouse, squirrel, mice, shrews etc.
I've never worried about them as far as bothering people, difficult to trap do to their wariness & intelligence. Trapped & snared several, Bop them on the nose just behind the black part, they're out.
Smaller sized here than the PA ones. Have been told they take fawns back east, makes sense, small game when born.
Like any animal, a starving or sick one is unpredictable.  If their howling/yipping bothers you, make a wolf howl, that usually shuts them up, works here anyway.


----------



## fossil (Nov 18, 2011)

The first dog in my life that was all mine (as opposed to a family dog) I got in ~1968 for free.  Turns out she was 1/2 some sort of terrier (fence jumper), 1/4 Basenji, and 1/4 coyote.  Smartest, most loyal, protective dog I ever had.  She lived to be about 16.  Rick

BTW:  Since this thread really has nothing to do with wood, but is all about coyotes, I'm moving the whole dang thing out of the Wood Shed and into The Inglenook.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Wish I would have asked him how much they paid.



It was fifty cents an ear in the late fifties and early sixties. Which would buy a lot of Pearl beer.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2011)

Coyotes may have been here first but if me and Sturm Ruger have anything to say about it on this place my woodpile cat will be here last.

The scariest noise in the woods is a damned fox's scream. Good grief!


----------



## bogydave (Nov 18, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> BTW:  Since this thread really has nothing to do with wood, but is all about coyotes, I'm moving the whole dang thing out of the Wood Shed and into The Inglenook.



Inglenook.


inÂ·gleÂ·nook  (i-nggl-nk) (nggl-nk)
n.
1. A nook or corner beside an open fireplace.
2. A bench, especially either of two facing benches, placed in a nook or corner beside a fireplace.
 Origin Late 18th century ; Scotts [ingle + nook.]


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 18, 2011)

They say fishers make a strange noise.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 18, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Coyotes may have been here first but if me and Sturm Ruger have anything to say about it on this place my woodpile cat will be here last.
> 
> The scariest noise in the woods is a damned fox's scream. Good grief!



You've never heard Sasquacth  (In the dark) :bug:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 18, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or a cougar 'huff' as it follows you in the night. Never knew my neck hair could stand-up like that.  :gulp:


----------

